# Backdrop advice



## SkyFox (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm a professional videographer and I'm getting some opportunities to take corporate still shots. I have a client who wants me to take some head shots for their website. I started looking at backdrops and got completely lost with all the different materials, sizes, etc.

I'm hoping someone can give me some advice. Is there a good solution that is relatively portable and won't break the bank?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Designer (Feb 3, 2016)

Buying guide: Photo Studio backdrops

Collapsible & Portable Backgrounds | Backdrop Express

Portable Backdrop Options That Won't Break the Bank

Best portable backdrop for photography: 5 top options for still life photographers | Digital Camera World

50 Do-Able DIY Photo Backdrops


----------



## tirediron (Feb 3, 2016)

Collapsible is definitely the way to go!  I use this and this for my background.  Along with a  30" lastolite ezybox, and single speedlight it gives me this.


----------



## SkyFox (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you both for the links. I love the idea of a collapsible backdrop. Do they have any issues with wrinkling?


----------



## tirediron (Feb 3, 2016)

SkyFox said:


> Thank you both for the links. I love the idea of a collapsible backdrop. Do they have any issues with wrinkling?


Not with the Lastolite version, I can't speak for other brands.


----------



## SkyFox (Feb 3, 2016)

tirediron said:


> SkyFox said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you both for the links. I love the idea of a collapsible backdrop. Do they have any issues with wrinkling?
> ...



Awesome. They have the color I'm looking for, and the price is definitely right. The magnetic stand is COOL!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 3, 2016)

SkyFox said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > SkyFox said:
> ...


It is!  It's expensive for what it is, but damn, it makes life easy, and if someone hits the backdrop accidentally, things just fly apart and there's a LOT less risk of it getting bent.


----------



## SkyFox (Feb 3, 2016)

I ordered it, and the stand. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## SkyFox (Feb 16, 2016)

I got the backdrop and have been doing some testing with it. It's perfect. Thank you for the suggestion. I was surprised at how easy it is to fold and pack up. Got it perfect on the second try. The stand is on back-order, so I won't have it for another month or so.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 16, 2016)

Any lightstand will do; it just fits on to a standard 5/8 spigot.


----------



## SkyFox (Feb 16, 2016)

Perfect. I've got a few of those sitting around here.


----------

